# HGVC Hilton Hawaiian Village-Studios?



## hurnik (Mar 28, 2007)

Does anyone know how decent the studios are at the Hilton Hawaiian village?

The website only shows the 1 and 2 bedroom suites and whatnot.

The one map I could find made them seem VERY small (but not sure).

I've only ever seen one Studio and that was in Vegas at the "strip" HGVC and it looked real nice.

Anyone got any pictures?

I really wish HGVC would post more pics, etc. of their clubs, but they don't.

Oh, Lagoon Tower is where I'll be at.


----------



## nonutrix (Mar 31, 2007)

hurnik said:


> Does anyone know how decent the studios are at the Hilton Hawaiian village?
> 
> The website only shows the 1 and 2 bedroom suites and whatnot.
> 
> ...



I was just in HHV week before last.  We didn't stay in a studio but saw them as I walked to the elevator.  One is next to the elevator with a king bed (garden view), the other is across the hall with two queen(?) beds (ocean view).  They looked reasonable sized to me - at least as large as the HHV hotel room, probably bigger.  

Try to contact Pacman, he stayed in one about a month ago.

nonutrix


----------



## pacman (Apr 2, 2007)

hurnik,

yes, we stayed in February, and were very pleased with the studio.  I do have a few pictures I can send you if you post your email address. any other info you want, i am happy to help you out with.


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Apr 2, 2007)

I stayed in a studio unit at HHV Lagoon Tower for just one night about 1-1/2 years ago.

It was nice enough but small. I don't think I'd want to stay in one a whole week unless it was just me alone. Certainly not with more than 2  people. It may be just me, but I prefer a one-bedroom unit even if staying alone..


----------



## hurnik (Apr 2, 2007)

pacman said:


> hurnik,
> 
> yes, we stayed in February, and were very pleased with the studio.  I do have a few pictures I can send you if you post your email address. any other info you want, i am happy to help you out with.



Sure.  Thanks!  
hurnik@spamcop.net

I've booked two studios.  One with a King bed for and another with two "doubles" or whatever.


----------



## linsj (Apr 4, 2007)

I always stay in a studio at this property, most of the time with a friend, and have always been in the one that now has two queen beds. There was more room before they replaced the sofa bed with a second bed, but it was still adequate for two of us. It's like being in a hotel room with a small kitchen. I'd rather take a studio for more nights than a larger unit for fewer.


----------



## linsj (Apr 13, 2007)

Has anyone stayed in/seen the studio on the penthouse floor? Is the lanai private or just an extension of the larger room?


----------



## linsj (Dec 4, 2007)

None of the studios in the Lagoon tower have lanais. There are six in the Kalia Tower that do.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 6, 2007)

I wouldn't stay in a studio in the Lagoon Tower as there is only a window not a sliding door and small patio.

The studios in the Kalia tower are much better, and I would choose that one instead.  They have a big slider but a small patio, just barely big enough to step out on, but having full slider allows for much better views.


----------



## lornauk (Jan 25, 2008)

i stayed in a studio and to me it was big enough for 2


----------



## SeattleKnitChick (Mar 5, 2012)

Wondering if anyone knows if any of the windows open on the studios despite not having a balcony?  That ocean sound is so lovely to listen to!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes the windows open some.  But depending on your location you may or may NOT hear the ocean.  So of the studios face the city not the lagoon and ocean beyond.


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 5, 2012)

I haven't stayed in a penthouse (24th floor) studio, but according to the Lagoon Tower suite configuration data from HGVC, two of the studios ("D" and "K") have lanais of approximately 45 square feet, and the other ("A") has a lanai of 98 square feet.


----------



## whatsburning (Mar 5, 2012)

The only sounds you'll hear from the studio windows is the traffic below.

We stayed in the Lagoon studios before when everything else was booked (during the time of Kalia's mold and before GW was built).  We stayed at one of the studios next to the elevator.  It was just a little bigger than a regular hotel room.  It was not impressive and in fact, there were a few times when we came out of the room and other guests were waiting at the elevator and we felt a little self-conscious because they were probably in nice one-two bedroom units.  

We never stayed in a studio again.


----------



## daventrina (Mar 6, 2012)

It's the HHV. Is there a better timeshare on the island?
Small may be small, but it is still the HHV...


----------



## pacman (Mar 6, 2012)

daventrina said:


> It's the HHV. Is there a better timeshare on the island?
> Small may be small, but it is still the HHV...



Daventrina is right.  We've stayed in a studio a number of times.  When we first bought HGVC, we were so excited to go to Hawaii, and stay in such a luxurious resort, we loved the studios.  Now, somehow, we have gotten way more fussy.  We now regularly stay in a one bedroom.  The full kitchen does make a big difference.  BUT, I do have to agree that the HHV is a very nice resort, and the points required for a studio is an extremely good value.
Our favourite Hawaiian island is now Maui.

pacman


----------



## GregT (Mar 7, 2012)

HHV rocks

Maui rocks too

Hawaii rocks in general.


But we definitely didn't hear the ocean when we were at HHV last month (in a terrific 1BR+).   We did hear the luau and the traffic but not the the ocean.   

Best,

Greg


----------



## GTLINZ (Jan 5, 2013)

HatTrick said:


> I haven't stayed in a penthouse (24th floor) studio, but according to the Lagoon Tower suite configuration data from HGVC, two of the studios ("D" and "K") have lanais of approximately 45 square feet, and the other ("A") has a lanai of 98 square feet.



And old thread, to be sure, but I just ran across this.

We stayed at HHV in Feb 2011 and booked a studio Fr-Su nights, then a 1br+ during weekdays to conserve points. To my suprise, we were on the top floor with the studio and had a large balcony looking directly at Diamond Head. It was a lockoff and was connected to what appeared to be the bottom floor of a 2 story penthouse. The room had a chair and king size bed, with a mini kitchen on the entrance hall past the bathroom door. The unit was quite tight and if i remember the lanai took up part of the footprint. It saved us a pile of points - but the subsequent stay in the 1br overlooking the marina was a breath of fresh air.


----------

